# How many round bales from new load of twine?



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

Getting behind in the wet weather...usually make small bales. Decided to rent a 4x5 round baler from a local New Holland dealership. I supply the twine and pay per bale for the use. If I load it up with new rolls...how many bales can I expect? First time using a round baler. Thanks.


----------



## Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

it depends on how baler is set,I put two blue rolls then a red in box,When red shows up its time to reload


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

30 bales is what I average.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

If you know your twine spacing, you can calculate rolls per ball.
For Example:

4 x 5 roll at 2" twine spacing.

Need to find the circumference of the roll:

5 ft diameter x's 3.14 (pi) = 15.7 feet

Then find how many wraps per roll at 2" spacing:

48" wide divided by 2" spacing = 24 wraps per roll.

24 wraps at 15.7 feet per wrap= 376.8 feet of twine per roll.

8000 feet per ball of twine divided by 376.8 =

21.23 rolls per ball of twine.

Grouch


----------

